# 1 Room for Rent in Abudhabi near Zayed Sports City



## expatjustin (Aug 19, 2014)

1 Room with Attached Bathroom on rent in Abudhabi near Zayed Sports City. I need economical accommodation. Any suggestion which area i should be looking for and for what rent.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dubizzle.com


----------

